# Paducah ky Quilt show



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Just wondering if any of you lovely people are going to try to attend it? 
They are trying to get some hotels done here, but might be begging ppl in the area to "HOUSE" quilters!)

I would love to go.. never been.. but who weee w/ all the ppl im wondering about it


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When is it.?

In Puducah at the Hancocks of Puducah?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just saw the title again, so guess it is Puducah :bash:

Angie


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I belive it is in APril, at the Quilt Musume (sp?) ...


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

It's at the Paducah Expo Center, April 22-25, 2009.

http://www.americanquilter.com/shows_contests/paducah/2009/general_info/

THIS is THE show, folks. I went down in 2005 with a friend, we had an absolute blast! 

If you want to hike you can walk to the museum - I did, from the expo center to the museum and back as my friend took my truck to go see her aunt that day, but I was EXHAUSTED. Not a short walk to be sure.

There are hundreds and hundreds, no, THOUSANDS of quilts. Everywhere around Paducah gears up for this, and there are more shows and displays throughout the city. Hancocks of Paducah has sales galore during the show. It really is something to see. Hundreds of vendors, quilting celebrities (I met John Flynn and Nancy Ziemann - they talk to you like "regular folk" lol) and if you want to take classes you have to register early, but there are lots and lots. Lodging is a problem if you don't book early too, I made reservations in Jan of the year we went, and we had to stay almost an hour from Paducah. They say the population of Paducah doubles for those few days every year.

I can't go this year, but I fully intend to make it back one of these years. The only one I'd rather go to is the Houston Festival in the fall...I've never been yet.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I went 3 years - first in 93, I think. First time was free for AQS members. By the third time, there was a daily fee. Crowds were nearly impossible. But the exhibits were great. 

Stayed at the RV park. Shuttles ran from the park and hotels to the main show at the Convention Center. We walked to the museum. We drove to Kentucky Oaks Mall to see other exhibits and to Hancock's of Paducah.

Don't know what it is like now. But we enjoyed seeing the old business district near the center. Every shop had a quilt display in their window. We also enjoyed the restored mansion at the rest area on the interstate.

We drove into town along a delightful winding country road with dogwoods in bloom everywherre.

Everyone who gets to go this year, enjoy it for me.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well an Update, The convention center is under renovations, and they are still not sure if the Executive inn will even BE OPEN, trying to get a buyer.. THE SHOW almost moved this year!! they were going to change to another venue/state.

I live 45 mins away, and YES the poplulation triples at that time!!! and our news is already talking all about it. http://www.wpsdtv.com/ 

I would love to go.. maybe i will be able to this year!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd love to go for the quilts, BUT - my dad and my brother were born in Puducah and I lived there in a house on a hill when I was about 5. I have a grandfather somewhere there, he died when I was about 5.

Now I have to think on this wonderful thing.

Angie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

45 minutes? GAH! I'd be there in a heartbeat! LOL.

We drove how many hundred miles? 

I just went and looked at the map. We stayed in Cadiz for 2 nights and made the trip back and forth to Paducah - lol. That land between the lakes is a beautiful area - I wish I had known more about it when we went.

I see where Eddyville is!!!! I'm sure we went that way once instead of across. I have pictures of the bridges, too...in the reserve I took pictures of this old abanded house, once used for a bbq place as evidenced by an old, faded sign...it's so cool, I love those pics! I have to go see where it was that my friend's aunt lived, and there is a pretty famous BBQ place there too, if I can remember...it may have been Benton, I don't remember for sure. I'll have to ask her. Anyway, this placed bottled it's BBQ sauce...it was just this little tiny hole in the wall place...mmmmmmm


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

That would be KNOTHS! and they are AWESOME!!!!
AND you know what.. LOL i might be inclined to have a QUILT get together if ppl were coming from this board!

My hubby works in cadiz and he is 45 mins from the house!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You can go to the quilt museum any time. The Quilt festival is way packed with people these days. I have a friend that goes every year, but the crowds are too much for me!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Garnet, which RV park did you stay in? I've always wanted to go, but I imagine the parks are already booked solid.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Cj, i could get you a list of (or link to) all the rv parks in the area.. the LBL (land between the lakes) is a beautiful area.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Callieslamb... yes i could go anytime of the year. but the "EXCITEMENT" level wouldnt be there i think!) PLUS they have all the sales then.. rest of the year they dont really have them steep sales


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I would love the names of the RV parks up there, thank you giraffe_baby!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Ever since posting about this last night I can't stop thinking about it! Dangit! LOL. We had such a good time. I really want to go again. No way this year, but hey, I might could start planning for 2010, right? Hiding little bits away here and there and such...

I hope everyone who wants to go/is thinking about going does, and have FUN. Yes, the Land Between the Lakes is very, very nice. If I can find those pics on my other PC I'll try to upload some...especially the little old house pic.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OK dandish, are you talking about the "OLD" homestead at the LBL??? if so thats a wonderful place!! we took our kids there this fall!!!


CJ.. here is the link to the LBL site... ( just browse campgrounds.. and I will research some of the others around here too) http://lbl.org/Home.html ( anyone who wants to visit, this place is AWESOME!!!)

OK as far as RV parks as well.. here is a "LIST" i have found of them. WE are in WESTERN Ky.. dont wanna go central or you will have too far of a drive!! 
http://www.rvresources.com/rv-parks-campgrounds/kentucky-rv-parks.php#Western-Kentucky the Eddy Creek Marina, is about 15 mins from me! There is also some privatly owned ones.. I will research tomrrow for you and see if i can either pm you #'s or maybe a link or two!)


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We're about 5 hours from Paducah, but there is a show in March in Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge that is only about 90 minutes away. I'm wanting to see if I can escape for an overnight trip by myself (leaving DH w/the hooligans) so that I can enjoy the show and not worry that I'm boring my kids/DH (or that the kids are swinging from the quilts)...

-Joy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Giraffe_baby, I will check those out!



giraffe_baby said:


> OK dandish, are you talking about the "OLD" homestead at the LBL??? if so thats a wonderful place!! we took our kids there this fall!!!
> 
> 
> CJ.. here is the link to the LBL site... ( just browse campgrounds.. and I will research some of the others around here too) http://lbl.org/Home.html ( anyone who wants to visit, this place is AWESOME!!!)
> ...


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of the Land Between the Lakes - this is just the main road that runs across - I'm sure there are better views and places to see there ...



















Here's the abandoned place - I don't know why I liked it so much, the light was just right that morning and it was just, well, neat..



















The quilt museum...










Pretty cool shot in Benton, KY..


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

A few more (sorry if you're bored - I'm having fun..lol)

Quilts, anyone?














































I'll quit now (but there are lots more ). It's worth the trip.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow...those quilts are amazing. My mom and and have been to the show a few times, but I've never been able to go. I'd love to, but the crowds would be to much for me, not to mention I can't tolerate being on my feet for very long.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow, photos.

I really really really like the top and bottom individual quilts, and really really like that middle one.

Totally impressed with all of them

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow thanks for the pictures! Looks like a beautiful area. We've driven through Paducah several times on our way out of Missouri to the east coast when hubby was working a contract in CT, but never stopped.

But the fire truck is my favorite image, what a great shot!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL dandish, in that 2nd photo.. if you would of panned left some ( see the great castle on the lake (ie the prision) YOu would of been pointing at my house!!!! LOL


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd love to go. I want to go visit Berea, too. Maybe I can make it down, make a weekend camping trip out of it. Who knows?


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 21, 2008)

Kenlake State resort Park is a nice place to stay and it's never as busy as Kentucky Dam Village. 
http://parks.ky.gov/findparks/resortparks/kl/
They have cabins and an inn. Not a bad drive to Paducah. I have seen eagles and a large variety of water birds there.
My MIL lives outside Benton, but I have never made it to the quilt show. I really should try to make it.
Oh, and if you're in the area, you should go to Patti's 1880's restaurant in Grand Rivers. Their pies are wonderful!
And the nature station at Land Between the Lakes is nice, too.
And, of course, Hancock's of Paducah is not to be missed.

I've really enjoyed my weekends poking around the Lakes area.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WELL beaglemommy.. next time your in the area let me know! i WOULD LOVE to meet up w/ a fellow HT'er thats also a quilter!)


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

We went to Patti's 1880!! - I have pics from there too - lol. First, last and only time I've ever had a "Kentucky Brown" and I also had a slice of their lemon meringue pie - yum! Made me sleep all the way back to MI - lol. Of course we hit Hancock's of Paducah.

I would like to state, for the record, that I controlled my pocketbook well down there -did not spend the whole "fund" that I had saved up for that trip; but I was inspired so much that I came back and "blew" what I had not spent down there on my Babylock sewing machine..LOL.


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 21, 2008)

Giraffe Baby,
I admit, I am not a quilter yet. I sew a little. And I have pieced a simple baby changing pad, but I haven't really made a quilt. I'm kind of intimidated. But I keep going to my local quilting store and she keeps encouraging me. And one of these days I'll take a class.
But, yes, I will let you know when I'm back down that way. I'm just about an hour from the Lakes.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, IM RiGHT on the lake!!!( they call it seasonal veiw) 

MAYBE we could meet up ! I actually have only made ONE quilt!! and done 1 top and a few blankee's for my kids, SO IM Not a "QUILTER" yet either!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

That looks like so much fun and all the beautiful quilts. I wish we had something like that but never heard of anything in our state. What fun for a girls day out!


----------

